# Two High Hours Deeres



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

And we think 8,000 hours is high hours . . .

http://www.auctiontime.com/OnlineAuctions/Details.aspx?OHID=10176053&lp=th

http://www.auctiontime.com/OnlineAuctions/Details.aspx?OHID=10176007&lp=th

That's impressive!


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Always figured it wasn't the amount of hours or how many miles are on piece of equipment but how those hours or miles were put on.

If you do regular maintenance. and don't beat the crap out of your equipment constantly it will last...most times


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Another thing about high hour equipment. They are not usually ran for short periods of time. Started up and ran a good part of the day. I have seen fork lifts that start up and run five to ten minutes. Than shut off for an hour or too than starred again. They are lucky to get 2000 hours on a motor.

But still impressive for that many hours. That first tractor was running about ten hours a day everyday.


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

How would 85% of these hours be at idle?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Gearclash said:


> And we think 8,000 hours is high hours . . .
> 
> http://www.auctiontime.com/OnlineAuctions/Details.aspx?OHID=10176053&lp=th
> 
> ...


Coal mine tractors.I wonder what they used them for?

http://www.nacoal.com/operations/Coteau.shtml


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Coal mine makes sense. Basically 2 full time employees need to run them to put that many hours on.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Just imagine what some of the letter series farmalls and JDs and others from that era that didn't have tachs, had for hours


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Thorim said:


> Always figured it wasn't the amount of hours or how many miles are on piece of equipment but how those hours or miles were put on.
> 
> If you do regular maintenance. and don't beat the crap out of your equipment constantly it will last...most times


I would agree with that but my cousin seems to be the exception 2350 w/ 21,000+ hrs, 7210 w/ 15,000+ hrs, 4850 & 4960 w/ well over 10,000.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Looking at the photos, I'm going to speculate that someone read the hour meters wrong, and actual hours are 1/10th of stated, probably read as hours when should be hours & tenths! JMHO, Dave


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd bet the hours are correct, several friends of mine worked at mines where the machines run 24/7, 12 hour shifts, one operator gets off the next gets in. They stop for service and repairs only.

They had scheduled major rebuilds at 30k hours on the dozers if I remember right.

Backhoes were used just idling most of the time with operator on call to drag the power cable for the shovels.


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

Makes one think, all the hours how could the seats be that nice? unless replaced 4 times?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Because they don't get in and out many times per shift and they often sit parked not bouncing up and don't wearing the fabric.



TORCH said:


> Makes one think, all the hours how could the seats be that nice? unless replaced 4 times?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I know of a JD 4020 that has over 30,000 hrs on it. The owner is not known for being easy on equipment either. That is too much ass time in one tractor seat for me.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

One thing I can guarantee is if they were used around a coal mine is that they were not easy hours.
I worked 15 years in a deep mine and coal miners are hard on everything.

Their was a story told one time about a mine buying 3 of everything the reason was that a coal miner would break one steal one and use one.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

2006 6120 sold for $15,500, had 36,458 hrs, said it needed a head gasket.

2002 6120 sold for $16,700, had 34,931 hrs.

I would think a salvage yard bought them.

Seems like enough money for salvage tractors, but they are comparatively late model. Anybody know what these tractors sold for new? I'm curious what the per hour depreciation average is.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Gearclash said:


> 2006 6120 sold for $15,500, had 36,458 hrs, said it needed a head gasket.
> 
> 2002 6120 sold for $16,700, had 34,931 hrs.
> 
> ...


Wow... did they ever shut the engine off on them to get THAT many hours on the clock??

Later! OL J R


----------



## Hawk40 (Jun 28, 2015)

Gearclash said:


> 2006 6120 sold for $15,500, had 36,458 hrs, said it needed a head gasket.
> 
> 2002 6120 sold for $16,700, had 34,931 hrs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hawk40 (Jun 28, 2015)

We've had a lot of 6410-6430's in the strawberry farm in FL
New 64's were around 55,000 back in 2005, not sure about 61's. Never seen one around here.
Did have a 7200 that was traded in several yrs ago that had 24,500 hrs on it. It would crank up and run good but wouldn't pull a load anymore


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Hawk40 said:


> We've had a lot of 6410-6430's in the strawberry farm in FL
> New 64's were around 55,000 back in 2005, not sure about 61's. Never seen one around here.
> Did have a 7200 that was traded in several yrs ago that had 24,500 hrs on it. It would crank up and run good but wouldn't pull a load anymore


About a dollar an hour average depreciation then.


----------

